#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Btech in Uk

## sbm99999

hey i am shubham ..m studying in 11th class n wanna know that how can i get into top uk universities like oxford,cambridge etc with a good *scholarship?* what will be total cost  per year including college fee ,living etc???? 
Please Reply As Soon as Possible ......

----------

